# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أسم حبيبتي؟؟؟؟

## طائر أيلول

حبيبتي أسمها تهاني .........تعيش في عروقي ولاماني...
حبيبتي أسمها ورود.......جمالها في بسمتها والخدود
حبيبتي أسمها سعاد.....كل ما جيت بقربها تزاد هي في الابتعاد
حبيبتي أسمها افراح.....من غيرهها تتحول أفراحي إلى أتراح
حبيتي أسمها سميرة......حلوة ومن عذب كلماتها تخليك في حيرة
حبيبتي أسمها...يحتمل كل ألاسماء...حبيبتي نجمة وسط السماء
تشرق بأنوارٍ لتنير ظلمة المساء......

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## اسير الهوى

اخي دما ودموع تشكر على ما افضته لنا

ويعطيك الف عافية

ولك تحياتي

ياسر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلى الله على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

اخي دما ودموع

تقريبا ً جميع مشاركاتك موجوده في أحدى الشبكات

ولكن بإسم طائر ايلول ......... تلك الشبكه أنا عضوه فيها

وقد لاحظت منذ بداية مشاركاتك أنك تضع كلمة (تحياتي الايلوليه ) 

أو شيء من هذا القبيل .... 

فهل أنت هو نفسه العضو السابق ذكره ......؟؟

أرجو التوضيح  حيث ان شروط القسم تحتوي على بند ينص على ذلك :





> 11 / أرجو من الاعضاء المسجلين في منتديات اخرى بإسم مختلف التنويه بذلك
> للحفاظ على حقوقهم الادبيه وعدم ضياعها بتعدد الاسماء .. والافضل وضع اسمهم الآخر
> بجانب التوقيع ليكون مصاحب لكل مشاركاتهم .

----------


## طائر أيلول

*نعم سيدتي أنا ذاك الطائر الايولي إذا تسمحين لي  في تغير أسم من دما ودمع إلى طائر ايلول أكون شاكراً لكِ*

*وإذا كان تواجد هنا  لا يليق  أو فيها تجريح فأروجو قبول عذري وسوف أرحل متى شئتم؟؟ * 


*دمتم بكل الود*

----------


## Princess

كلمات جدا جميله خيي 
يعطيك الف عافيه عليها
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أخي لاشيء يدعوك للرحيل

ولم تقم بما يسيء  أو يستدعي  إبعادك

كل مافي الأمر  هو طلب تأكيد وتوضيح

اتوقع أن كلامي واضح يا اخي والمفترض أن مثل هذا التصرف يُفرحك

.. ولست أنا من يطالب برحيل عضو يحترم نفسه

قبل أن يحترم الآخرين  ...

بالنسبه لتغيير اسمك وتحويله الى طائر ايلول  

اضغط هــــــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــا

وافتح موضوع جدد فيه طلب من الاداره لتحويل اسمك 

من دما ودموع الى طائر ايلول

أتمنى لك التوفيق ومرحبا ً بك بيننا

بقية خطوه أخيره سأقوم بها للتأكد واعذرني فذلك واجبي

موفقين

----------


## طائر أيلول

شكراً على حرصك  أختي شمعة تحترق

----------


## القلب المرح

*سلمت اناملك*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*تواجدك يثير في قلب المرح :)  ( القلب المرح)*

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخوي طائر ايلول 

تسلم الايادي الله يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي اليك طيبه الروح

----------


## طائر أيلول

*شكراً لكِ ولتواجدكِ طيبة الروح*

----------


## طائر أيلول

أسم حبيبتي؟؟؟؟


حبيبتي أسمها تهاني .........تعيش في عروقي ولاماني...
حبيبتي أسمها ورود.......جمالها في بسمتها والخدود
حبيبتي أسمها سعاد.....كل ما جيت بقربها تزاد هي في الابتعاد
حبيبتي أسمها افراح.....من غيرهها تتحول أفراحي إلى أتراح
حبيتي أسمها سميرة......حلوة ومن عذب كلماتها تخليك في حيرة
حبيبتي أسمها...يحتمل كل ألاسماء...حبيبتي نجمة وسط السماء
تشرق بأنوارٍ لتنير ظلمة المساء....
.. ولا يزال اسمها... ليس له مثيل...


رجعت هنا بعد مضي ظ،ظ¤ سنه.... في مثل هذا اليوم أنطلقت من هنا وسعدت بمعرفتكم
انها الذكرى التي لا زلت اشتاق إليها... وكيف لي أن انساها

----------

